# Forum > MMO > Runescape >  [TuT] Social Engineer FREE Runescape Gold [EASY] [NO DL]

## LeakG0D

I'm releasing this method since I found a better method to making money on Runescape. This will not work 100% of the time but it does work.

1. Find a rich Runescape player in a POH in world 31 @ Yanille training prayer.

2. Tell them, hey I could run bones for you for only 20K an hour.

3. If they say yes say: Alright, meet me at the bank.
3a. When they arrive at the bank you're going to PM them this:
Alright bro, trade me your bones.
3b. After that quickly change the subject by saying. PMing them again and say:
How do you want to pay me? 20K a run or 200K every 11 Runs?
Now they will think, well this guy is legit. He's actually going to do more than 1 run. They will either give you all their bones. (only happened to me once)
or you will receive 28 bones, if your a higher level they'll probably give you frosts which will probably be around 400K.

For more info on social engineering checkout my signature!!! I hope you enjoy this guide that I thought of myself. Please don't post it in any other forum because if this gets out we'll have about 20 people doing this per POH.

----------


## bestBotter

I suppose only a kid or a moron would fall for that. Anyway, thx for sharing.

----------

